# gun cabinet plans



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

My dad wants to build a gun cabinet with the gun storage on the bottom, and the ammunition storage on the top. Anyone know of any where to get free plans?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60483
Just need to tweak it so the ammo is up and guns down.
Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If he has a lot of ammo, I'd keep the ammo on the bottom. Otherwise, the loaded cabinet may be top heavy and have a tendency to tip over.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think a lazzy susan in the corner with guns starting about waist high , several very sturday shelves below for ammo 

a set of old school lockers woudn't be bad to put down a wall , seems like each gun collects many things that you try to keep with them then a gun or 2 and thier accessories could share a locker 

especialy if you have a pet load for each gun and want to keep it's ammo seperate or use fire formed brass 

the locker thing could get kind of space consuming

i have thought about a drawer for each gun or maybe 2 could share just a way to keep it all strait.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> If he has a lot of ammo, I'd keep the ammo on the bottom. Otherwise, the loaded cabinet may be top heavy and have a tendency to tip over.


thanks for the tip. He doesnt have a lot, and his knees are kiliing him. he would like to not have to bend down


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

I want one like on the tv show bonanza,,, not the one against the staircase wall...the one near the door to the kitchen. wish i could get a good picture so i could copy it....


www.7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinRacks03.htm#SRC this all i have but i also am looking for plans


----------

